# Account Under Review



## Ericalynn1992 (Dec 11, 2019)

My bike was recently stolen after a delivery about a week ago. A day after that I received an email that my account was under review because I was delivering the food too fast. That they think I was in a car and not on a bike. I have since then been trying to upload my registration on my car but it is saying that my registration is missing an official seal. Some sort of logo. My bike had a motor on it which is why i would deliver faster than usual. Can someone please help me on what I should do.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Go to the GLH.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Did your bike have one of those concealed motors that use rare earth metals and are used illegally in the Tour de France? That explains why your tail crew's pictures never caught you with the bike motor.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Delivering food too fast is bad?

Only in the world of Uber can that statement be true!


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> Go to the GLH.


☝&#127996;


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

They should cut you some slack as you are currently on foot and will now be delivering food too slowly. I mean, it will all balance out.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Ericalynn1992 said:


> My bike was recently stolen after a delivery about a week ago. A day after that I received an email that my account was under review because I was delivering the food too fast. That they think I was in a car and not on a bike. I have since then been trying to upload my registration on my car but it is saying that my registration is missing an official seal. Some sort of logo. My bike had a motor on it which is why i would deliver faster than usual. Can someone please help me on what I should do.


I'd like to see a screenshot of that email, kinda find it hard to believe it's due to delivering too fast.


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

I'm pretty sure the thought of having to pay drivers gives Uber Brass constipation. 

I've heard of other drivers getting that email. Possible fraud has been detected, since you are making more money than the other ants in your colony. Good luck.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

OG ant said:


> I'd like to see a screenshot of that email


That request is usually when most "new member" OP
disappear


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

YourFoodIsGettingCold said:


> I'm pretty sure the thought of having to pay drivers gives Uber Brass constipation.
> 
> I've heard of other drivers getting that email. Possible fraud has been detected, since you are making more money than the other ants in your colony. Good luck.


LOL you got that right! Oh, you're making money? There must be fraud as our system is designed for you not to make money!!!:roflmao:


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Ericalynn1992 said:


> My bike was recently stolen after a delivery about a week ago. A day after that I received an email that my account was under review because I was delivering the food too fast. That they think I was in a car and not on a bike. I have since then been trying to upload my registration on my car but it is saying that my registration is missing an official seal. Some sort of logo. My bike had a motor on it which is why i would deliver faster than usual. Can someone please help me on what I should do.


Oh sorry, my bad. I thought it was your UP account that was under review? Oh well, just remember if it ever is, who including yourself, should really care &#129325;


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

OG ant said:


> I'd like to see a screenshot of that email, kinda find it hard to believe it's due to delivering too fast.


No, yeah. It's true. I don't know the OP. But Uber needs to know if you are in a bicycle or a car. I have no clue why, but they do. And they know that if you are in a bicycle you can't drive 50 m/h.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

It’s a privlage to operate any vehicle on any road in ANY country. NOT A RIGHT!

Remember that.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> It's a privlage to operate any vehicle on any road in ANY country. NOT A RIGHT!
> 
> Remember that.


Umm... yeah. We know. But.... like what does have to do with the thread?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Ericalynn1992 said:


> My bike was recently stolen after a delivery about a week ago. A day after that I received an email that my account was under review because I was delivering the food too fast. That they think I was in a car and not on a bike. I have since then been trying to upload my registration on my car but it is saying that my registration is missing an official seal. Some sort of logo. My bike had a motor on it which is why i would deliver faster than usual. Can someone please help me on what I should do.


Take a picture of your bike and send it to Uber. Since it is driven by Motor, you may need to follow your state rules on motor bike and need to comply with when you talk to Uber.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Chorch said:


> Umm... yeah. We know. But.... like what does have to do with the thread?


Hello, operating a motor bike requires a LICENSE in most places. Same rules. Stupid bikers don't get it. It's not YOUR PERSONAL road! Share it! How about stop at red light perhaps?! Anything else you questioning about it?


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> Take a picture of your bike and send it to Uber.


Yes, he should totally take a picture of his stolen bike.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Yes, he should totally take a picture of his stolen bike.


Well. He could find another motor bike from somewhere.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Chorch said:


> No, yeah. It's true. I don't know the OP. But Uber needs to know if you are in a bicycle or a car. I have no clue why, but they do. And they know that if you are in a bicycle you can't drive 50 m/h.


Except those great electric ( Not Goober) can go 35-40 mph, and some might be faster.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

You told Them you had this:










Meanwhile here's a picture of you on a delivery:










Wonder how your getting there so fast on that old bike.


----------

